# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Hard Body Edge brand Sarms Review

## iNFECTiOUS

Hi all,
I recently decided I wanted to run a Sarms cycle and figured I would go ahead and throw a review out here on the Sarms brand that I purchased.
First a little about me and my previous AAS, prohormone, sarm, peptide background.

Age: 39
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 185
Bodyfat: 18%
Previous Experience: Never ran an actual AAS cycle. Had run a couple prohormone cycles and had pretty good results from them. Never tried sarms before. Recently tried some peptides and other than some good healing with TB500 I never feel I got anything out of them after running for 5 months straight.

Ok, so now I am looking to try something new and Sarms have been getting a lot of attention so I figured I would give them a shot.

My goal with this cycle is to lose a little body fat while maintaining the muscle I have and even gain a little lean muscle mass. I am not expecting miracles from this cycle as I want to be realistic and want any gains to be maintainable.

So from scrounging around the internet I decided to run the following for a 12 week cycle:
1-12 LGD-4033 10 mg/day dosed once a day in the a.m. 
1-12 S4 50 mg/day... split doses... 25 mg in the a.m. and 25 mg 4-6 hours later
1-12 GW-510516 (CARDARINE) 20 mg/day dosed all at once 30 minutes before workout. 
1-12 RAD-140 20 mg/day dosed once a day in the a.m.
1-12 SR9009 30 mg/day dosed all at once 30 minutes before workout. 

After looking into multiple brands I finally decided on Hard Body Edge brand. I am only running Hard Body Edge for the LGD, S4, GW, and RAD as I found their SR9009 to be a little pricey compared to some others so the SR9009 is "Stenabolic SR9009 By SS LABS".

First off... ordering. Ordering was easy enough. I was even able to email customer service about a first time customer discount and they sent me a 5% off code within a few hours.

Shipping: Cost was nothing out of the ordinary. Not overboard but still more than what it cost to ship the products. Received the shipment in the mail a few days later.

Packaging: Here I had a bit of a concern. The bottles themselves looked professional with nicely printed labels that were actually on the bottles straight but none of the bottles were sealed. No shrink wrap or anything over the cap and no seal under the cap as you can see in the pictures below.


Been on these for a little over 3 weeks... are they legit.
I added the LGD as I wanted to put on a little size and LGD seems to be the best bulker. I have put on 6 pounds so far this cycle. I am feeling a little suppressed though. Nothing like when I ran prohormones but definitely a little suppressed.

I added the S4 to help with strength and lose some body fat. I will say that my strength has never been better. Been throwing around more weight now than I have in a long time. I do have a mild case of the yellow vision that S4 causes. I don't find it quite as bothersome as some people do but it is still there. Kind of a good thing in a way as that is a sign that the S4 is legit.

I added the RAD-140 for recovery. Overall my recovery time has been great since being on this cycle but I can't attribute that all to just RAD-140 but I am sure it is playing a part.

I added both GW-510516 and SR9009 for endurance. My endurance has been extremely well this cycle. Again, can't say for sure it is all because of these 2 chemicals but they are playing a part. Definitely been able to go harder for longer in the gym.

So that's my overall thoughts on the Hard Body Edge brand sarms so far. This post is not meant to be a log, transformation post, and is not a sponsored post in any means. It is just one persons experience with this particular brand so far.

----------


## Mr.BB

What do you have lined up for PCT?

You only got 5% for posting the brand here? Geez, talk about greedy.

----------


## iNFECTiOUS

I have clomid for pct. gonna do 1 month pct and see how blood work looks. 
The 5% was a first time buyer discount. They offered a 10% discount if you post a log which this isn't. 
Just not much out there about this company so figured i would share my experience with the products thus far.

----------


## Mr.BB

Did you see this ostarine log? http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...etailed-4.html

Its a great log, plenty of info. Make sure you read page 4, post #132.

IMO you should have a test base for your cycle.

----------


## boisebeast

> Did you see this ostarine log? http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...etailed-4.html Its a great log, plenty of info. Make sure you read page 4, post #132. IMO you should have a test base for your cycle.


Thanks BB!

OP you're playing with fire with that cocktail of SARMS , please be careful and I hope you're monitoring your health sufficiently. Ostarine is complete crap and I would strongly suggest avoiding it.

----------


## iNFECTiOUS

I read many articles against ostarine which is why it isn't in my cycle. 
I did get some bloodwork done last week and everything was normal. Didn't get Test levels checked but all everything else like creatinine, BUN, and cholesterol levels were at my normal levels. Blood pressure has also been fine. Only issue I have had so far is the minor suppression and the yellow tint. 
I will get blood checked again in probably another week or so. I truly do thank you for being concerned boisebeast. 

@MrBB, you think it would be too late to add a test base into this cycle since i plan to run for 12 weeks and currently i only at the end of week 3?

----------


## Mr.BB

Its never late to start. HCG would also help maintaining some testicular activity.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

why not just run a simple test cycle as opposed to this cocktail of junk?

----------


## iNFECTiOUS

@Deadliftingdog I think most have probably tried something being touted as the latest and greatest just to test the waters and that is what this was for me. I just wanted to post my experience with this in hopes that somebody might read it and will help them decide if they want to try sarms or not and if they should try this brand.
I can't say that it is all junk as I have seen benefits but as pointed out it is not totally without any sides as many sarms pushers say.

----------


## hardgainer1

agreed, this SARM crap smacks of that "legal anabolic " snake oil that newbies buy before getting wise..

----------

